# T Mobile dongle installation problem



## topcat77 (Aug 18, 2007)

I received today the Mobile Broadband USB Stick 530 from T Mobile and when trying to install it on my laptop I keep getting the error message:

*“An incompatible standalone version of the speedmanager plus/ByteMobile Client is present on the system. This version must be uninstalled and OS restarted!”*

Can anyone help as I don't have any other mobile internet devices installed? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd contact T-Mobile support and ask them. It appears to be a driver conflict with some other device.


----------

